# Whats The Nicest Way To End A Relationship?



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

How do you guys dump your dates?


----------



## nikkii (Feb 3, 2010)

There is no easy way. Just find the one that is most comfortable for both sides.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

As a girl, i would rather that you were straight about it, but gentle. Dont be slow about it however, girls get really worried when boys use their serious and concerned voice.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

In many cultures it's more polite to be vague about the entire situation, usually by making generalized comments regarding your "dissatisfaction" and indicating the lack of performance of the "unit."






Seriously though, just be yourself and say what you think would best suit the situation. If that means being honest, then be honest, if it means being vague for the sake of pity ... then do it.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I have heard the most complaints out of people who were dumped at a distance - phone/email/letter.. It seems that they would have preferred it happen in person. Also, have the balls to be respectful, and explain "why" instead of editing the details out to avoid someone getting angry at you. They have a right to be upset. They need the truth so that they may see what went wrong and gain some closure - or the past will be a question mark in their mind - never to be made sense of. Hard to put something into perspective when you never get the facts. 

Have courage, and respect their right to know the truth. These things can haunt, and damage people for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Therapist (Nov 16, 2009)

Get your mom to leave a message on your voicemail explaining to the girl that you don't wanna talk to her anymore.


----------



## tskim (Mar 2, 2010)

Being nice about a breakup simply does not cut it. The intent is the same. I suggest you come off straight with it. It'll only worsen it if you tried to be nice and bring some teddy bears to simply impress. Come up with a reason why that's good enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

The best way to breakup is through fortune cookie.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

It's like a band-aid, do it quickly, but then massage them afterwords. Also, ask if they have any questions.


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep in mind they have feelings for you and of their own. What's the nicest way for you to be dumped? Perhaps considering that?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> It's like a band-aid, do it quickly, but then *massage them afterwords*.


Hmm.


----------

